
Programming Collective Intelligence author has 2 new books out - apgwoz
http://blog.kiwitobes.com/?p=80
======
Maro
About 5 years ago I wrote my MSc thesis in CS on a Semantic Web related topic
(searching the SW). What a mistake. At that time SW meant things like
ontologies/syntax vs. semantics/RDF/RDFS/DAML/etc and the W3C kept coming out
with _more_ and _more complicated_ specs without any big player implementing
or pushing these standards/ideas. As they say, it was "academic". To my
knowledge, it still is.

~~~
Anon84
"The Semantic Web is the future. And Always will be"

~~~
sophacles
Is this because the semantic web is completely unattainable, or because the
definition keeps shifting (e.g. todays "normal web techniques" are yesterday's
"semantic web")?

